# Keepin dandelion greens fresh



## DanaLachney (Mar 27, 2012)

This is gonna sound crazy but I found some dandelion GREENS at mybaunts house is there any way I can keep them fresh till tomorrow?


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess just put them in a baggie and then fridge. They don't have to be totally fresh. Once I forgot to take out Dusty's dish and the next morning he ate crunchy dry spring mix.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

they should stay relatively fresh until tomorrow, keeping them refrigerated is the best way.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 27, 2012)

I put them in a bowl in the fridge. I also found some honey suckles do they eat the flower or leaves part?


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2012)

The best way I have found to keep greens fresh longer is this. Don't wash them until you use them. Keep them in a glass bowl, not plastic. Put a wet/damp towel over them and keep in frig. Dandelion greens that I buy get slimy the fastest, so store them in the same way as above but not with any other greens.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> The best way I have found to keep greens fresh longer is this. Don't wash them until you use them. Keep them in a glass bowl, not plastic. Put a wet/damp towel over them and keep in frig. Dandelion greens that I buy get slimy the fastest, so store them in the same way as above but not with any other greens.



Where can u buy dandelion greens?


----------



## Niki (Mar 27, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Where can u buy dandelion greens?



My RT,Greta loves dandelion greens. I found them at a speciality grocery store called AJ's. But I have seen them at Fry's 
( which is like Krogers ) I ordered dandelion seeds on line and I am trying to grow them... So far no luck.


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 27, 2012)

Niki said:


> My RT,Greta loves dandelion greens. I found them at a speciality grocery store called AJ's. But I have seen them at Fry's
> ( which is like Krogers ) I ordered dandelion seeds on line and I am trying to grow them... So far no luck.



Ha I have a whole bowl of dandelion seeds just waiting to be planted lol


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought some dandelion seeds online and the first week I forgot about them and didn't water them but this second week i've maintained watering them and also put them in the enclosure near the mvb light. They sprouted yesterday and today they are like almost an inch long! I was shocked when I found them... I actually stopped for a second and wondered if someone was playing a joke on me and switched pots... 

I've never planted anything so this is exciting to me


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 29, 2012)

To keep dandelion greens or any greens longer I put them in those "green" bags like the ones you see on the infomercials with a damp paper towel and refrigerate them. They will last quite awhile before they start to get slimy. 



DesertGrandma said:


> To keep dandelion greens or any greens longer I put them in those "green" bags like the ones you see on the infomercials with a damp paper towel and refrigerate them. They will last quite awhile before they start to get slimy.



And the air should be pushed out before sealing the bags with twist ties.


----------



## SailingMystic (Mar 29, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Where can u buy dandelion greens?





I store my fresh greens in a hard plastic or glass big bowl- Sunday's I rinse with cold water and drain and take the leaves off stems and place cold wet paper towels over the top and place in the crisper for the week -- the greens last long and get rinsed when I use them. They need to breath-- so plastic closed or sealed will kill them. They really last when open and damp


----------

